# Fiat Hymer B694 SL ( Gearbox Issues)



## Platinum123 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone


I went to startr my Hymer (Fiat) B694 SL and it came up with the message, Transmission see handbook, it will not engage any gears at all and before it was parked up was only engaging 2nd and 4th Gear, can anyone advise?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Some indication, apart from FIAT, of the engine/gearbox setup may help someone to help you?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum platinum. As has been said, a bit more info about the engine would help.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it a Comfortmatic gearbox?? By the sounds of it (only having two gears prior to shutdown and a message telling you there is a gearbox issue) it probably is.

If so be prepared for a fairly substantial bill as they are VERY complex bits of kit and trying to trace the reason for a particular fault can be rather time consuming.

Do let us know how you get on.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh dear, another single post and never return thread.

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Oh dear, another single post and never return thread.
> 
> Andy


I'm glad that you said that Andy and not me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Must have mended itself.


----------

